# So why do we blow clouds?



## DarkSide (28/6/15)

Its kind of silly when you think about it, I mean we literally strive to inhale a massive amount of vapour and exhale it out. We even compete with each other over it, and hold contests. I was a smoker for 25 years, I don`t recall ever standing there having a smoke with a friends and saying, “hey lets see who can inhale the most smoke!”
Why is it when I`m out, and see people smoking, I feel the urge to chuck a giant ploom of vapour in their direction? Why am I willing to continuously fill my tank(s) all throughout the day, when its so tedious or the "drippers" dripping all day into their atty's?
In my opinion, it’s a combination of the love I have for everything vaping represents, and the enhanced taste, along with the rebelliousness of it all.
Whether it’s the fun of comparing your builds and competing against fellow vapers, or the simplistic enjoyment of sitting back at the end of your day and enjoying your vape.
That is my favourite part of it, everything aside, Just the simple joy of sitting back and enjoying vaping for what it is. A fresh build, fully charged batteries, and a flavour you really like is heaven for any vaper.
SO WHY DO YOU BLOW CLOUDS???

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (28/6/15)

For me, the clouds are a nuisance. As long as I get the nicotine satisfaction, and the flavor. It's all I care for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## RoSsIkId (28/6/15)

I like to work on the wifes nerves when i make the tv disappear in a cloud of vapour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## DarkSide (28/6/15)

@Alex Maybe because I am still a noob at this, moving from a Twisp to a 0.2 ohm Arctic coil, the clouds still amaze me and personally, I love this. My vape mail is on the way, plenty of kanthal wire in 4 different gauges, so I cannot wait to start my own _building and experimenting..._I just love the clouds _and I want more, _but I do respect your opinion and agree fully with you as regards the nicotine satisfaction, from my 18mg high octane, very happy and content with 6mg. I now keep a bottle of 12mg in my laptop bag, for use in high stress times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (28/6/15)

I vape for the throat/lung hit and the flavor, but sometimes I like to just take a deep one and blow a cloud as big as I can. Just because....

Of soos ons in Afrikaans sê: Sommer maar net...

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/6/15)

'Want ons kan'

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (28/6/15)

Interesting thread @DarkSide 

I'm with @zadiac and @Viper_SA
"Want ons kan"!

I do really get a pleasure out of blowing a nice big cloud occasionally.
I find it quite relaxing to just watch where the vapour goes... lol...
Lots of vapour with a nice smell is also cool from time to time. A fully immersive experience.

However, when I am working on the computer (which covers a lot of my day) the clouds are really a pain. Hence a normal strong vape with minimal clouds and superb flavour is what I'm after...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/6/15)

I like the clouds. I dnt vape for nicotine satisfaction anymore. I'm happy vaping 3mg and 0mg nic. The clouds makes it a little more satisfying. It's like the cloud represents the satisfaction. To each his own I guess. But truthfully I wouldn't run the cloud blowers down. It's loads of fun. The competitions adds to building the strong bond this community has. There is a time and place for everything

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Oupa (28/6/15)

Very good question and thread! I agree that there are so many aspects to vaping... from flavour chasers to cloud chasers to throat hit chasers to people just looking for something to replace the nasty habit of smoking even if that is a humble EVOD kit with Liqua juice. So whatever your vaping style, as long as it keeps you away from burning tobacco... its win win win.

Me personally, I like full flavour with a bit of a throat tickle and lets call it medium sized clouds. 50/50 juice is my sweet spot

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (28/6/15)

Perhaps seeing those big clouds is a sign/reminder to us vapours that we quite the ugly habit of smoking and that big clouds for us is a way of our lungs saying thank you for not smoking any more?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (28/6/15)

Stone me if you want, big massive clouds are only good for competitions, in open public it looks like the vaper suffers from small d$ck syndrome, but thats just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/6/15)

Interesting question...

I like the little "wolkies" that's always around me. It irritate most of my smoker friends (which is why I think I enjoy it that much).
It gets irritating while watching TV and working on my laptop and sometimes even while driving. Have to open my window a bit to get rid of the vapor to see the road. 

But for the most part I think my "wolkies" makes the whole vaping thing a bit more fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (28/6/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Interesting question...
> 
> I like the little "wolkies" that's always around me. It irritate most of my smoker friends (which is why I think I enjoy it that much).
> It gets irritating while watching TV and working on my laptop and sometimes even while driving. Have to open my window a bit to get rid of the vapor to see the road.
> ...



Dis lekker om jou weer op die forum te sien Annemarie, ek het jou gemis .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (28/6/15)

I don't know if it's just me, but I started smoking (analogs) because it was fun to blow smoke. That's why I smoke hooka, rollies, cheap cigars lol, and once I even smoked paper (I was like 9) . Anyway, blowing clouds is what got me into Vaping. I remember back in 2012 (when Vaping was new to SA), the T2 clearo was wow big clouds compared to an analog. So that got me into Vaping. Today I'm an enthusiast and Vape fanatic because I enjoyed exhaling smoke. So, to the anti-cloud group (with all due respect), why did you smoke your first analog, besides the fact that you were naughty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoda (29/6/15)

Personally I like vaping because of the hobby side of it and it keeps me off stinkies,
And there is nothing funnier as when i'm home and my dad walk in and says "agg F#kket man,nee,nee!!!" or my mother walks in and says "lekker bewolkde day vandag sien ek"... funniest thing ever...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (29/6/15)

When the clouds are too small I always check my device to make sure it's working properly 

I neither chase, nor chase away clouds...it's part of vaping and so I love it 

Seeing clearly is overrated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DoubleD (29/6/15)

"*So why do we blow clouds?*"


Like Joe Rogan said : "...it's like that little bit of monkey in us, you always want to be on top, beating your chest showing dominance.."





Clouds are for the hobbyist, there is a time and place for it imo. 
To a smoker, I am blowing clouds. 
To you lot, I'm a "1Ω coil, 1.5mm AFC" guy, hardly a cloud chaser.
I vape so I dont have to smoke, period,
I'm over here enjoying my flavorful vape and that's all that's needed.
Job done

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## bjorncoetsee (29/6/15)

Would we still vape if we were blind?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/6/15)

johan said:


> Dis lekker om jou weer op die forum te sien Annemarie, ek het jou gemis .



Ag dankie @johan. Goed om te weet ek word erense gemis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (29/6/15)

I have figured it out! I love to blow clouds hoping one day i might avoid a drought in some other country and help the poor farmers out lol.... No Really its just fun i guess.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JK! (29/6/15)

Coz we can and they cant...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JK! (29/6/15)

Coz we can and they cant...


----------



## ET (29/6/15)

So everyone else around me knows I dont smoke stinkies. And entertaining people on the road.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zenooph (29/6/15)

I initially got into vaping as an alternative to stinkies and as I upgraded so did the amount of vapour I produced until it got to a point where I wanted more and more vapour. I don't know exactly when it happened, but it definitely did happen.

I guess it's the mouth-feel and maybe the ability to make things disappear in a blanket of cloud, but it's definitely satisfying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (29/6/15)

Personally it's TH and not clouds that do if for me. I also like to stealth vape everywhere so will minimize plumes as a result.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ridhwaan (29/6/15)

I loved smoking, a lot eventually the wife's complaining and with the arrival of my kid I realised that i need to find n alternative, used the twist for a while till one day I gave it to my brother in law and bought the Build I currently have, I love the vapour I love what it stands for, I love the culture the different tastes and I love finding a whole bunch of people that are exactly like me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SEAN P (29/6/15)

I dig the clouds and in traffic especially. Just seeing peoples reactions when they think your car is busy burning

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (29/6/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Would we still vape if we were blind?


If we were blind so would the rest of the planet be i mean there would be no frown, margin to slow us down, we'll all be ghosts in the fog

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## whatalotigot (30/6/15)

Personal satisfaction of making a mystical object. 
Chasing the dragon (trying to get bigger and bigger)
I dono why but I think it stems from the cigarette thing, being a manly thing. or hardcore. if you smoked back in the day you were badass.. But now we vape, and bigger the clouds the more badass you are. I guess. 

In all totality its really fun seeing that thing come out your bek.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (30/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Personal satisfaction of making a mystical object.
> Chasing the dragon (trying to get bigger and bigger)
> I dono why but I think it stems from the cigarette thing, being a manly thing. or hardcore. if you smoked back in the day you were badass.. But now we vape, and bigger the clouds the more badass you are. I guess.
> 
> In all totality its really fun seeing that thing come out your bek.


(In a Tom Hanks voice) "I HAVE CREATED CLOUD!!!" wakakaka

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

